# HI! I have "Steveni Taiwan" (aka Chimoto Red)



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi!

New to the board and great to see what looks to be an active one running! I am getting a 5ft long tank just over 400 litres and am looking to breed the 6 (2 male 4 females) I currently have but wanted to know what sort of number of these guys can I keep in this tank without causing a problem.

Second question is from what I have seen brisstlenose catfish are ok with cichlids and plecos should be ok but the cichlids may pick the eyes off of them. What is the general consensus? Was thinking about just keeping the cichlids and moving the catfish and plecos on to a new home as the goal here is to breed and have happy healthy fish.

Thanks guys n gals! Look forward to reading and learning!

Matt.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm not specifically familiar with those fish, but many of us keep bristlenoses in with various species of african cichlids without issue. Plecos generally don't bother breeding much, but other catfish such as Synodontis species can cause issues.

Congrats on the upcoming tank, and be sure to post pictures.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My Taiwan is the domininant fish in my all-male tank, to the point I may have to remove him. If you are going with a species tank I'd try 3m:12f and see how that works.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

I ended up buying a 5ft long x 1.5ft wide x 3ft high tank. So lots of room. So do you think 3M to 12 F is still the way to go? I don't want to risk over doing the amount of fish I put in as this is just a hobby and I want to take care of them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I agree with the 3M 12F, and no that wouldn't be overdoing numbers.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Great thanks guys  At what size can you tell which are female and which are male?


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

I was told a 160 litre tank was to small to keep the 6 cichlids I have now in so I guess the question is why would it be too small if I can put 15 in my new tank? They are not full grown yet 2 - 3 inches long. Or was the information I was given wrong?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

What are the dimensions on your 160 liter tank? If it is shorter than 4ft, it is likely too small for Mbuna.

Unfortunately, stocking doesn't follow a fixed ratio (i.e. twice as many fish in a tank with twice the volume).


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

The 160 litre would be very close to 3ft! Can you please expand on the Mbuna? I am very new and very excited. I have had a turtle for approx 2 years and have acquired a 60lire, a 160 litre, and now a tank that holds over 600 litres in a just a few weeks. All because I want to have a go at breeding and lets be real bigger is better! So the plan is to separate the 60 litre into two. New fry and the ones that are big enough to cause a problem for the newly hatched. Then as they reach about an inch put them into the 160 litre tank and from there they will get sold. Does this sound Solid?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your raising fry plan with the extra tanks is a good one. The fish you have is not an mbuna, but a Haplochromine. What is 'Chimoto red?'


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

My mistake. I did not realize we were talking about Protomelas, although that further explains why 160 liters would be too small.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stocking is primarily based on length of the tank and mature size/aggression of the fish. Each male wants to claim a territory on the substrate. Three foot tanks are very limiting but you can do a species tank with dwarf peaceful mbuna in them. There are not many dwarf peaceful mbuna species. Four foot tanks have more options. Five and six foot tanks even more options.

The Taiwan matures at 7". Right there I would prefer a tank longer than four feet. I have found them to be more aggressive than other haps I have kept so a five foot tank is a good fit.

How long is your 60 liter tank? 24"? 30"? I don't think you can keep fry in a divided 30" tank for very long. Sixty (one batch) fry can easily use the entire 30" to grow to one inch.

Sixty two inch (selling size) juveniles in a three foot tank will be overcrowded as well. I think you are going to need the three foot tank for Taiwan babies if you want a selling operation.

Maybe you won't raise them all? The market will likely be glutted trying to sell sixty Taiwans all at once anyway.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> I have found them to be more aggressive than other haps I have kept so a five foot tank is a good fit.


It's funny because I've always found them to be on the lesser aggression side compared to other Haps. It just goes to show you, that no matter what normal behaviour you could expect from any given species, there are always going to be specimens that fall outside the norm.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My tank generally has the wimpier haps and peacocks...but he is making life for the borleyi completely miserable.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. Is it ok to put a piece of mangrove in with the cichlids?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It won't kill them. It may not be 100% true to the biotope (mostly just sand and rocks) but the fish won't mind. Is it sterile? Watch your water color and pH because wood can release tannins and lower pH.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok I will chuck in tomorrow thanks  Should be sterile, it was in the tank when I brought it and is now sitting in the garage.


----------

